# POST ALL ALTIMA PROBLEMS THAT YOU HAD FIXED



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

This might just be a nice little thread for people to see common problems with Altima's and how much they cost.

I had to replace oil cover gasket, when u pull out the spark plugs theres oil on them. had it on my 98 and 00-----$355

Had the intake manifold gasket replaced, caused a rough idle at stop lights on 00'----$500 even


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

NICe suggestion, but it might get buried deep over time as new posts arise. I'd refer this suggestion to our friendly moderators for more advice.


Frank


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

How would I do that?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ask the moderators on this forum. You'll have to search the memer list to find out who is who


----------

